# Lymphocystis - "Cauliflower" Disease



## Cydia

Description:


> Lymphocystis normally appears as white or pink-colored masses which appear on the body and fins of fish. They are somewhat rounded in shape, and may join together, forming large clumps. An infected fish can feature just one of these lesions, or it may have large numbers of them. Lymphocystis is sometimes mistaken for a parasitic infection in its early stages, but once the masses have grown it is easily identifiable.


Treatment:


> There are no known medications which treat Lymphocystis. The virus will go away on its own (generally within a month) because infected cells do not multiply. If a lesion is interfering with a fish’s swimming or eating it may be removed (after taking the fish from the water, place it on a flat, clean surface, then use a sterile razor blade to carefully scrape or cut off the infection), but this severely stresses the fish and makes it e to further viral attack or secondary infection.


Comments:


> This is by far the most common virus to affect aquarium fish. Though it appears in both fresh and salt water tanks, it is much more common in salt and infects certain types of fish (especially angelfish and butterflyfish) more than others. In freshwater fish, the vast majority of Lympho cases are confined to animals that have been artificially dyed, due to the sharing of needles. Lympho is rarely fatal unless it is transmitted to internal regions, normally via the gills. Because it cannot be treated and since it is often introduced through damaged areas on the host, it is best to disturb afflicted specimens as little as possible outside from quarantining them. The disease will run its course with a much lower chance of spreading to other fish.


Interesting:


> Lymphocystis has been reported in assorted species from the following fish Families: Cyprinodontidae and Fundulidae (Killifishes); Cichlidae (Cichlids); Centrarchidae (Sunfishes and allies); Serranidae (Groupers); Ephippidae (Batfishes); Pomacanthidae (Angelfishes); Chaetodontidae (Butterfly Fishes); Mullidae (Goatfishes); Scatophagidae (Scats); Pomacentridae (Damselfishes); Labridae (Wrasses); Eleotridae (Sleepers); Gobiidae (Gobies); Siganidae (Rabbitfishes); Diodontidae (Porcupine Fishes). The disease is considered to be primarily a disease that affects the more evolutionarily advanced fishes by researchers, as thus far no cases have been reported in members of the Characidae and related Families, the Cyprinidae or any of the numerous Catfish Families.


Source: http://fishprofiles.com/profiles/diseases/Lymphocystis/100004/

I’ve been dealing with this for several weeks with a few of my new rams and it was extremely difficult to identify this. After a lot of research i wanted to share this source and post it on the forums for anyone who may need it in the future. Just wanted to say you should always identify a disease before treating it, and please research before taking the advice of the local fish shop. The many I’ve talked to recommended everything from pemafix to Para guards which are fungal infection remedies while this is viral infection. I found that keeping a healthy amount of water changes and upping the salinity have helped my rams stay healthy and active in the quarantine. 


Orange/Red, If you arent a surgon or handy with a blade 



Couple Pics: (Sorry cell phone camera :sad

Note the white spots on the top fin


----------



## mousey

I have a rainbow fish that developed this right after I bought her 3 years ago. It lasted a couple of weeks. She has had no problems until recently when there was a new fish added that probably caused a bit of disruption to the tank. The gourami also developed a few spots. it does settle down when the fish feel more comfortable.
I had one old tetra that had it permanently. She lived with it for 4 years. I tried keeping her alone in case she spread it but finally gave up as she was so unhappy being by herself. I kept her in the tank with the other fish and it did not spread.


----------

